# Cost of schooling in Southern Australia



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi all, 

I feel like some of the questions may be long shots but here goes. I'll be in Australia by July and was wondering if anyone can help me with any or all the questions below. 😄



1. I'm a teacher, 11 years experience age 11 to 18. With my 4 years teacher degree can I register to work as a teacher in Aussie? Heading to Adelaide.

2. In the rural areas of Adelaide, the river land to be precise, what's the average costs or renting a unit with a yard? 

3. When does school typically start for kids. I have a 2 yo girl turning 3 this July. Are there school fees to be paid in Oz?

4. If I can't immediately reach on a 309 Visa what jobs in or around schools can I do and how much is an average pay? 

5. Long shot query alert!! Are there any naturals/Africans on here that can advise on all things braiding and hair products suitable for afros and mixed kids?

Any or all if you have any ideas. Thanks!!


----------

